# Boston lawn mower clipper deck



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I just picked up two new in the box clipper decks, model cd2800. Anyone have any experience with these? They are apparently for the st824/?? I'm going to fit it on my st824 later and see what it does.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Got it mounted up... Looks legit!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Got it mounted up... Looks legit!


Nice... I remember about 10 years ago some guy in Maine was selling a bunch of these for super cheap but it was local PU way out in Maine east of Jonesboro?? almost to Canada. These were Canadian made.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Nice... I remember about 10 years ago some guy in Maine was selling a bunch of these for super cheap but it was local PU way out in Maine east of Jonesboro?? almost to Canada. These were Canadian made.


Interesting you say that. I'm in Long Island. The seller I got them from got them at an auction. These were made in Canada, and the guy I bought them from had called the Boston Lawnmower Company to figure out what they fit and the rep said that these were manufactured for several utility companies that had these Ariens snowblowers on site at properties that they maintained. So they got stuck with a bunch of these as the snowblowers aged out. The Boston Lawnmower company actually looked into retrofitting these onto newer machines but nothing came of that. At this point they don't have the technical drawings or any parts, but they do have 6 in their warehouse still.

It actually works very well. I've got a huge hill in our back yard and this climbs it like nothing. I usually go up there with the weedwacker because my self propelled mower is fwd and can't climb it well. This is my new favorite lawnmower lol


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I remember because I actually thought about trekking to Maine to get one, but my original works plenty fine and it's only 2" less, plus the deck can roll independently of the tractor. It works great and saves 20 minutes over my Honda SX or the toro, but my turf is so thick that even on the highest setting it's just above scalp height (perhaps I should try some taller tires?). It's not like a regular mower though especially if you like to run it on 3rd gear or above. You better hang on because it will take you for a ride on the ZT.😀


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would be taking off the heater box, and putting on an air filter for running in summer mowing setup.

Curious, what did you pay for it? I have a 724 ... interesting .....


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

oneacer said:


> I would be taking off the heater box, and putting on an air filter for running in summer mowing setup.
> 
> Curious, what did you pay for it? I have a 724 ... interesting .....


I'm pretty sure that it would fit any of the large wheeled ST line blowers. I bought them for 100 each. I went there to buy one and saw he had 2 so I got both. I just bought a new old stock air filter setup with the carb cover too on ebay so that I can run a filter. I had to try it out but will definitely be using a filter.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Good deal .... I would have paid the 100 also ..... Not that I need another mower, but just cool to have .....😊


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Can you take off that cover and show us the shaft drive arrangement?


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Can you take off that cover and show us the shaft drive arrangement?


They utilized u joints so that you can raise and lower the deck.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

OK so there is no spindle per se, the blade attaches directly to the angle gear without any blade brake and speed is determined on by the pulley sizes off the engine/Implement PTO?
Please show more of the height adjustment and front casters.
It seems very basic compared to the original version which was set up to roll left or right (with the turf) at the tractor PTO axis, then used an angle gear in close, then via vertical belt to a sliding pulley on a splined spindle shaft, which stayed in the stationary plane when the deck was raised or lowered. This also allowed safety clutching on both the Dog (which was also clutched by the tractor clutch, and via deck idler to engage blade rotation (so four clutches in total, Tractor, Dog, Blade, and Diskomatic, 5 if you engaged/disengaged the drive wheel locker)


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> OK so there is no spindle per se, the blade attaches directly to the angle gear without any blade brake and speed is determined on by the pulley sizes off the engine/Implement PTO?
> Please show more of the height adjustment and front casters.
> It seems very basic compared to the original version which was set up to roll left or right (with the turf) at the tractor PTO axis, then used an angle gear in close, then via vertical belt to a sliding pulley on a splined spindle shaft, which stayed in the stationary plane when the deck was raised or lowered. This also allowed safety clutching on both the Dog (which was also clutched by the tractor clutch, and via deck idler to engage blade rotation (so four clutches in total, Tractor, Dog, Blade, and Diskomatic, 5 if you engaged/disengaged the drive wheel locker)


The height is controlled by this lever, and the u joints allow the deck to raise and lower. The speed is controlled by the pulley and only adjustable by the engine rpm, I assume the same as the ariens deck. 

There is a brake, and it's on the pulley. The blade is engaged and disengaged by the auger lever. The brake is engaged when the auger is disengaged.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok I see they use a band brake and what is that a 1" shaft? Can you use the same belt as the SB attachment or does it take a dedicated one? I like the simplistic caster fork. I do not believe there is a brake on the original Ariens 26". I'd say you got a heck of a deal for 100 because of that gear box alone.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Ok I see they use a band brake and what is that a 1" shaft? Can you use the same belt as the SB attachment or does it take a dedicated one? I like the simplistic caster fork. I do not believe there is a brake on the original Ariens 26". I'd say you got a heck of a deal for 100 because of that gear box alone.


Yeah looks like a 1" shaft. The pulley on the mower is much smaller than the blower pulley so it does require its own belt, which the kit comes with.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah looks like a 1" shaft. The pulley on the mower is much smaller than the blower pulley so it does require its own belt, which the kit comes with.


OK then the next thing you should figure out is the blade speed reduction. To do that you'd have to spin the blade by hand one full revolution while you or a helper estimates the number of times the driveshaft rotates. It could be 1:1 or 2:1 because we know they changed the pulley to get the desired speed. (changing the pulley size is a cheaper route than a fractional gear), but it could still be fractional and if that's the case just estimate. Then you'd have to measure the engine sheave and brake pulley and calculate the primary reduction (it's usually 3:1 or so for the SB pulley or 1000-1200 rpms). Then you multiply the PTO primary reduction by the angle gear reduction then divide that into your rated governed engine crank speed and that would give you your blade rotation speed.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

that sounds like a like of work! haha


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

After all that, it would probably come out the same as the flux capacitator ......


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> that sounds like a like of work! haha


It's really just simple arithmetic. Most likely the angle gear is 1:1. and it's most likey the pulley choice is a compromise for all purpose mowing and general conditions suited to an 8hp Tec engine. It' s handy to know cutting tip speed.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Just finished the mulch plate for it. I'm waiting on some supplies to put a bag on it.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

a bagger? Nice...make sure it's HD because I bet it fills fast with autum tall clippings and leaves


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> a bagger? Nice...make sure it's HD because I bet it fills fast with autum tall clippings and leaves


I also got the troy bilt flex aerator attachment that I'm going to be modifying to fit the st824 as well. That should be interesting. But the bag's coming tomorrow.... it's going to be crazy looking lol I got a large aluminum grass catcher meant for commercial mowers haha


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Well... That was a process. 2" steel angle, a lot of drilling and customization but she's done!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

NIIICE!!!!, hopefully it's easy to empty


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> NIIICE!!!!, hopefully it's easy to empty


I used it today for the first time to try out the mulch plate and bag... Everything works great! It's got a ton of power. The carb on it was not adjustable and I guess running with the air filter was too restrictive so I put on a new carb I had that was adjustable and tuned it and it runs great now. I'm really happy with it. It's totally overkill for my property but this was for fun not practicality. The grass catcher is very easy to empty actually. I have a compost so I just dump it right there and its good. The rear door comes right off so its very ergonomic to dump.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

save part numbers so this might be reproduced....It looks like some kind of hot rod walk behind. very nice job, I bet some landscapers who need to get in fenced backyards would be curious.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

So far so good! I have a set of turf tires mounted on rims in the mail already.... These xtracs are not great for the lawn.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Got the turf tires and wheels to easily swap between seasons. Gave the wheels a quick paint job today. Gotta look good out there!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks great , but I would have gone for wide turf, like off a rear engine rider...It's probably more maneuverable with the narrow rim turf though.but might dig a bit in wet or muddy autumn grass


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Looks great , but I would have gone for wide turf, like off a rear engine rider...It's probably more maneuverable with the narrow rim turf though.but might dig a bit in wet or muddy autumn grass


I thought of that.. But I had to make sure the wheels don't stick out past the deck for the grass catcher. I think these will be ok though. It was hard finding 4 lugs with the right tires, most were 3 lug apparently.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I thought of that.. But I had to make sure the wheels don't stick out past the deck for the grass catcher. I think these will be ok though. It was hard finding 4 lugs with the right tires, most were 3 lug apparently.


did you think about go kart rims , mags?and Carlisle Indian heads?...those might look slick. but those US made Turf savers are nice and should last a lifetime if kept inflated. what size are those and what did you pay? If I had to guess thats abot $75 of wheels and tires these days.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

HillnGullyRider said:


> did you think about go kart rims , mags?and Carlisle Indian heads?...those might look slick. but those US made Turf savers are nice and should last a lifetime if kept inflated. what size are those and what did you pay? If I had to guess thats abot $75 of wheels and tires these days.


Yeah I considered trying to fit something wider but without having anything accessible for me to test fit, I had to buy something used online that I knew would at least fit. Who knows maybe down the road I'll switch it up. These are the same size as the original tires, which was 4.8/4-8. They're about 17" high. And yeah, they were about 75 bucks shipped. I guess that's the going rate. Locally I could buy an entire snowblower for <50 bucks but none of them have 4 lug wheels in the size I needed. It is what it is lol


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Very Nice Good Quality Units. I found some NIB about 5 years ago in R.I.


----------



## beansQuad (Jan 27, 2021)

It looks very solid. I suppose that with this thing you mow the lawn very fast. I've been using a normal lawn mower for a long period and I had some hard times to deal with tall grass when I come home after long departures, because of my job. I found on the internet this list of the best tools growgardener.com for cutting tall grass and it's very helpful from the moment when I purchased one, I don't have to waste an entire day mowing the lawn. Now, it takes me about an hour, way faster than with the old mower which I used.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ou2mame,

You need a shed or garage for all that equipment lined up on the side there.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

oneacer said:


> @ou2mame,
> 
> You need a shed or garage for all that equipment lined up on the side there.


LOL oh man I know! I'm working on it actually. Covid and a warm winter happened and killed my snowblower sales last year so I got stuck with so many that I didn't know what to do with them all. I can comfortably store 12-14 snowblowers as it is but I had overflow...Major overflow! But I am working on storage for larger equipment too.


----------



## scott turtle (Jul 12, 2021)

i was looking for one of those clipper decks to see if it would fit on an old 8-24 classic, its to bad they did catch on


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

scott turtle said:


> i was looking for one of those clipper decks to see if it would fit on an old 8-24 classic, its to bad they did catch on


Now that I know they exist I see them once in a blue moon and know what they are. I generally see them in CT and update NY.


----------



## scott turtle (Jul 12, 2021)

ou2mame said:


> Now that I know they exist I see them once in a blue moon and know what they are. I generally see them in CT and update NY.


This is one of the newest posts I've seen about these mower decks in a long time, I did have a chance to get one a few years ago before i even knew what they were, but i passed , now im kicking myself lol


----------

